# Imodium Liquid vs Imodium Pills?



## wigs12 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a hard time swallowing pills so I take Imodium liquid - does anyone know if it makes a difference in the help you receive from taking the pills or the liquid? Also, when I take too much Imodium I seem to get sores on the inside of my mouth - does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Wigs,I think the Imodium liquid works more quickly than the pills. If I need a quick fix, I'll take the liquid. At one time when I was over- using the Imodium, my skin got red and rashy. I don't know if it was related or not. Maybe you do have a sensitivity to some ingredient in there. Maybe try swishing water around in your mouth after you take the Imodium! But there could be something in there that causes you (and me) some irritation. I don't take much Imodium now so I don't notice anything anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If anything the liquid would work faster as it doesn't have to dissolve.The one advantage of the liquid is you can tailor the dose better than you can with pills.K.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

wish they could manufacture an ant-gas, ani-dia liquid. It would be much helpful.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium Advanced comes in a chewable tablet, which tends to have the same advantages as a liquid.http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?lid=imodium_advanced


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Imodium liquid probably does work faster - (although not all liquid meds are absorbed more quickly than tablets). Even if you have trouble swallowing pills, Imodium tablets are tiny - so don't be afraid to try them (since they're a lot easier to carry when you're out).


----------



## Hoytie (Sep 16, 2003)

I use the Imodium liquid. It has got me through many a bus ride to work and home. The only time I really use the tablets is when I am travelling overseas merely due to the convenience. (Those Imodium Advanced tablets are mighty big though. I find them hard to swallow)


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

They quit making the liquid one in the brown bottle. It was like a mint cherry flavor..now this green stuff is totally gross. i found a genenric Walgreen liquid brand simialar to the old Imodium and it worked pretthy good. Yes , I do think the liquid works faster than the pills.


----------

